# Mahlkoenig Pro-M Vs Mazzer Mini E



## k-suden (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Guys

My Rocky is nearing the end of its useful life so I am shopping for a replacement, I have narrowed my choice to the above and would appreciate the views of anyone who has used either or both

Regards Keith


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Bit of a price difference between them, I`m a Mazzer fan so rather biased and would tend to say go for tried and tested rather than more expensive new to the game Pro-M.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I tend to agree with Don. I love looks of the Pro-M and the adjustment mechanism coupled with 65mm burrs looks like a great idea but it is a huge outlay for something that is relatively untested. I guess if money is not an issue I'd be tempted to give it a go. Nice choice you have there.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think the Mahlkoenig is relatively untested, but it's also supposed to have really great consistency from fine to coarse. Don't rule it out yet!

SeattleCoffeeGear on youtube has a video demonstrating it, have a look there to see what they say.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Mini-e, and although they are OK - and, like all Mazzers really built to last - it is not without its faults.

I've not seen the Mahlkonig in the flesh, but at the price it's at I just hope that it's considerably better built than their Vario. I'd also like to be sure that its delivery is substantially clump-free, as the huge, verey expensive Mahlkonig grind-on-demand certainly aren't (- at least not the one I've used).

Down to personal choice, but from my perspective there are some exceptional tried-and-tested grinders around at the price of the Pro-M.


----------



## k-suden (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi thanks for the replies so far have I overlooked better grinders my requirements must fit under kitchen cabinets have accurate on demand dosing and cost less than £1,000 and preferably be available from a variety of dealers.

Regards Keith


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

k-suden said:


> must fit under kitchen cabinets have accurate on demand dosing....
> 
> Regards Keith


I have problems with the "accurate on-demand dosing". It's what I thought I was getting with the Mini-e, but never panned out for me. For a start, adjusting the timer on the Mini-e isn't the easiest procedure as it needs a screwdriver and guesswork.

But what I find is that I vary the fineness of grind - not be much - on a regular basis. Scarcely a day goes by without some minor tweaking. So what happens when you adjust the grind? The dispensed dose changes, of course, so it's back to more screw-drivering and guesswork.

My solution: Take the hopper off, pre weigh each dose and throw it directly into the throat with a 58mm tamper on top (fits great) to eliminate bounce, and run until it's all ground. Means I can change beans without needing to do lots of fiddly adjustment of the timer. But my gripe is that I've paid a premium price for an electronic timing device that I don't use. And I can't see any grind-by-timer machine being any different once the grind is tweaked.

Add to this the fact that I've yet to come across any grind-on-demand that throws as clump-free as a good doser grinder and you can see why I'm looking for a replacement for the Mini-e.

Worth bearing in mind that if you are prepared to go down the hopper-free route there are a whole load of great grinders that will fit under your units!


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

I love my mini-e type b. Vintage is right about the timer, but I have mine dosing quite a bit under, then top up with the button held in, and can get it pretty much right all week after weighing the first few attempts on a new roast batch.

For info, noticed on Chris coffee they mention a new vario-w, with weight based grinding.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I hadn't known about the Vario-W before. Sure looks interesting.


----------



## k-suden (Jul 16, 2011)

I have ordered a Pro M from Coffee Italia I would have ordered from Has Bean but it was almost £200 cheaper from Coffee Italia I know they don't have the best reputation but I got my Tea from their Italian site without any issues. I will post a mini review here once I have had it a couple of weeks should be here Thursday.


----------

